# [Request] How to build a Strat ROM



## JDog2pt0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Never done a ROM or Kernel or anything like that, so I'm starting from 0. Kernel how-to's are there, but I'm not sure how to make a ROM for the Strat. ROM how-to's are out there, but I'm not sure how they work in relation to us having to use the Stock ROM, as opposed to source or anything like that. Basically just looking for pointers, links, etc. Not asking anyone to do a write up or anything like that.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I didn't really have much of a guide. There are a number of mini-how-to guides for particular mods (e.g. reboot menu, scrollable pulldown toggles, etc.) - that's where I started. Learning how to use apktool, baksmali, and smali were the big ones for actual tinkering. Also - learning how to create and use logcats was HUGE. You'll also want some working knowledge of how to put a CWM recovery flashable zip together.


----------



## tjarvis (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck man...at this point there isnt a whole lot to start with other than stock rom. Build, hack and tweak away using all the tools at your disposal that dwitherell mentioned. Also if you haven't done so learn to love Linux. I suggest mint, fedora or ubuntu as a starter.


----------



## JDog2pt0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks dwitherell

I use Ubuntu as my daily machine. Will be switching to Mint once 11.10 starts losing support (don't like the direction Ubuntu is going).


----------

